# octane one void 3.0 or spark??



## trav_co (Apr 4, 2012)

I am confused.. my research says the spark would be better for all around dirt and park. And some street. The void is longer and not as steep and also has a lower bb but what do you guys think would be better? The spark has shorter chainstays as well. Not to mention only for 24" wheels. I currently ride a scott voltage 24 tmo and love it. Would the spark be a good upgrade or should I go for the void? I would like to stay with 24s as I feel 26s to be a little to big for me and I am not sure if24s on a void would be goofy riding or not feel right... any help or info would be great.. thanks


----------



## trav_co (Apr 4, 2012)

50 views and nobody knows?


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

Jackals work good with 24's and 26's.. If not then stay with the Voltage 24, 2011 was better than the 2012 tho..


----------

